# Itchy dog with scabby 'armpits'



## moroserose (May 22, 2014)

Any ideas what could be causing this to happen to my dog? She's itching something chronic and it's mostly under her front legs.










She had it a few weeks ago and I managed to clear it up with coconut oil and lavender but now it's come back and she's started scratching at her head this time and I don't really want to put lavender so close to her eyes.

House and pets have been flea'd and i've tried her on antihistamines. Her skin and coat look healthy and I keep checking, re-checking and checking again for anything moving but can't see anything. I looks a bit like dirt on the picture, but it's doesn't just wipe off like dirt and it only first appeared a few weeks ago.

Any ideas?


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Have you taken her to the vet? If she's had it a few weeks and your natural remedies aren't providing a permanent solution, then I'd say it's something that needs further investigation.

Also, you can't always see fleas. They jump off the animal and tend to live in our carpets, furnishings, etc. Did you use a good house flea spray like Indorex, RIP Fleas, Acclaim? Something like that or from the vet is better than something you can buy in the supermarket.

Have you checked for flea dirt rather than fleas on her? Brush her over some white paper and any specks of dirt then pop a drop of water on. If it turns reddish/brown it's flea dirt. Or get a piece of damp kitchen roll and dab over any specks of dirt in her coat.

Do you use anything like Febreeze or one of those carpet freshening powders? Just thinking it could be something like that she could lie on and it's affected her skin, or other environmental factor?


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

Far too many causes to be acurate without a vet check I'm afraid... could be yeast infection or allergies... if the dog is itching off the scale then it may require some steroid to calm the itch while the cause is being looked into


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

moroserose said:


> Any ideas what could be causing this to happen to my dog? She's itching something chronic and it's mostly under her front legs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mites may be a possibility, they are microscopic so you wouldn't be able t see them. Sarcoptic mites burrow and live actually in the skin which is also where the eggs are laid. Often the infestation starts on areas where the hair is thinnest and the mites can get easier access to the skin. Armpits, elbows, muzzle, ears, head and belly are all common places, they they can extend and spread from there to other parts of the body. Scabbing and crusts often develop too due to the scratching and itching and traumatising the skin and also what you often get is secondary bacterial infection too.

Skin scrapes and then looking under a microscope can sometimes find them, but more often they are missed this way so that's no where near a 100% test to see if they have them in fact its only estimated about 20/50% are diagnosed on skin scrapes. There is a more accurate test called a sarcoptic mange antibody test this has to be done 4/8 weeks after symptoms start to allow the antibodies to build up and be detectable though, and if its border line levels needs to be repeated in 2 weeks for confirmation. Not all flea treatments do sarcoptic mange about the only two that do are Advocate and Stronghold. So if you didn't use these then it may be a possibility. I think I did read somewhere that essential oils like lavender can have some effect, but as they live and burrow and lay their eggs in the skin too and have about a three week life cycle it could explain it perhaps. If she should have it then it needs treating properly to eradicate them completely.

You can check too see if fleas are still getting on her too and feeding, by looking for specks that resemble dirt or grit and brush them onto white kitchen roll and the dripping on a drop or two of water if they turn reddish brown and dissolve then they are flea dirts.

As an afterthought sometimes if you scratch places like the ear margins or rub them then you sometimes (not always) get something called an ear pinnae pedal reflex which causes the back legs to move in a sctratching motion, sometimes this can give you an idea if sarcoptic mites may be present too.


----------



## moroserose (May 22, 2014)

Thank you all for the information. I have tried the test thing for flea poo but from the answers it's sounding more like mites since it's not so much _on_ her skin as it looks to be _in_ her skin, almost like blackheads. I've also just read that they apparently can travel to another area of the skin when treated then move back, which would explain why they've reoccurred. Seems stronghold and advocate are prescription only so will have to be vets, was trying to avoid a visit since she's only just been for chipping and is due to be spayed.

Suprised there's been no signs of anything on the cat though. Also can't see it being environmental, don't use anything that could be irritative and nothing in the house as changed. Only other idea is that the field where I walk her has been treated with something?

Anyway, I will keep it under control (currently using beeswax, coconut oil and lavender which seems to be holding it off) till we get these 'suspected mites' looked at by the vet and hopefully get this pooch feeling better 

Thank you all again


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

moroserose said:


> Thank you all for the information. I have tried the test thing for flea poo but from the answers it's sounding more like mites since it's not so much _on_ her skin as it looks to be _in_ her skin, almost like blackheads. I've also just read that they apparently can travel to another area of the skin when treated then move back, which would explain why they've reoccurred. Seems stronghold and advocate are prescription only so will have to be vets, was trying to avoid a visit since she's only just been for chipping and is due to be spayed.
> 
> Suprised there's been no signs of anything on the cat though. Also can't see it being environmental, don't use anything that could be irritative and nothing in the house as changed. Only other idea is that the field where I walk her has been treated with something?
> 
> ...


Another possibility other then mites now you have mentioned about going to the field, some dogs can get allergies to certain pollens and grasses and various plants too. They can cause itching and scratching, doesn't always have to be actual contact either, they can get allergies from inhaling pollen and things in the air. I would perhaps expect the itching to be a bit more widespread perhaps but it may be a possibility.


----------



## moroserose (May 22, 2014)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Another possibility other then mites now you have mentioned about going to the field, some dogs can get allergies to certain pollens and grasses and various plants too. They can cause itching and scratching, doesn't always have to be actual contact either, they can get allergies from inhaling pollen and things in the air. I would perhaps expect the itching to be a bit more widespread perhaps but it may be a possibility.


Thank you for this, pollen was one of my initial thoughts since it's that time of year for plants to come into bloom and it's been quite hot recently, though when it started the first time it was much milder. I have tried her on antihistamines though (cetirizine) and it didn't seem to help unfortunately.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

moroserose said:


> Thank you for this, pollen was one of my initial thoughts since it's that time of year for plants to come into bloom and it's been quite hot recently, though when it started the first time it was much milder. I have tried her on antihistamines though (cetirizine) and it didn't seem to help unfortunately.


In theory antihistamines should have helped or at least reduced it or I would have thought.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Another possibility other then mites now you have mentioned about going to the field, some dogs can get allergies to certain pollens and grasses and various plants too. They can cause itching and scratching, doesn't always have to be actual contact either, they can get allergies from inhaling pollen and things in the air. I would perhaps expect the itching to be a bit more widespread perhaps but it may be a possibility.


One of my dogs has a grass allergy (but not all year round) and he has recently gotten over a very bad spell of itching. He suffers considerably with itching under his arm pits, the backs of his front legs and his chest - all the parts that come into contact with long grass. He can make himself very sore and very bald. Equafleece do a t-shirt that can be used if dogs have contact allergies, might be worth giving it a go if you suspect a contact allergy.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

My Tilly has the same problem, only hers usually looks worse than that. She is allergic to fleas and as we found out this year, apparently has hay fever.  At the start of spring she was sneezing all the time and her eyes watered any time she went outside. Her skin isn't great either and her coat is prone to getting really greasy too. To keep on top of it I bath her regularly with a special shampoo from the vets and make sure her flea treatment is up to date.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

It could be any number of things unfortunately.

Nooka had this problem at only 5/6 months old and after having her glands done, flea stuff (including all bedding & furniture being cleaned every day or so for a couple of weeks), and negative skin scrapings, we still don't know what it was. She had some ABs and painkillers cos she was scratching the scabs which calmed it down, as well as baths and putting her on raw and gluten free food.

It must have been an grass/pollen allergy of some kind as it went away over the winter, but has come back full force now. Piriton only helps if there aren't scabs as the dogs will scratch the scabs making them more itchy so you get a vicious circle. I'd get the vets to do a skin scraping in case it is mites (better to know what you're fighting), but other than that you might just have to manage it over the spring/summer unfortunately


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Our little Teebs used to have armpits like that. We'd bathe in salted water and apply sudocreme along with a 4mg piriton tab to relieve the itching. We had his bloods tested for allergies and found it was storage mites, found in all kibble. He's on a desensitisation programme and is injected with this allergen once a month now, he's responding very well but kibble is a no no from now on, even with the desensitisation - its just not worth it.


----------



## moroserose (May 22, 2014)

Oh dear, Im kind of hoping it is mites now! At least we could get it cleared up. Our family dog (not with me), who's on her way out now, has had some chronic problems with itching and allergies and they've never found the cause, and it never goes away for long.

I do appreciate the input though and I've put her back on antihistamines today and upped her dose slightly as I may have underdosed her before.

Whatever it is, it doesn't like coconut and lavender. This is how she's looking now:


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

moroserose said:


> Oh dear, Im kind of hoping it is mites now! At least we could get it cleared up. Our family dog (not with me), who's on her way out now, has had some chronic problems with itching and allergies and they've never found the cause, and it never goes away for long.
> 
> I do appreciate the input though and I've put her back on antihistamines today and upped her dose slightly as I may have underdosed her before.
> 
> Whatever it is, it doesn't like coconut and lavender. This is how she's looking now:


That looks better 

Yes although mites isn't fun, at least it's a diagnosis that you can then treat. It's really annoying not knowing what's causing the itchiness, and horrible to watch your pup scratch themselves raw 

I hope the vets can find a cause and you can get it sorted asap


----------



## moroserose (May 22, 2014)

Thank you  I hope so too, unfortunately can't set anything in motion until Tues since it's bank holiday. And watching her itch is driving me insane, can't imagine how stressful it must be for her. 

Regarding allergies, I was watching her on the field today and it could very well be the grass, she likes to show off her toy in the 'play pose' and nudge it around so her head and armpits are coming in direct contact with it when we're out.

I will try some more suggestions from this thread until her appointment and good luck and well wishes to all the other itchy dogs x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

moroserose said:


> Thank you  I hope so too, unfortunately can't set anything in motion until Tues since it's bank holiday. And watching her itch is driving me insane, can't imagine how stressful it must be for her.
> 
> Regarding allergies, I was watching her on the field today and it could very well be the grass, she likes to show off her toy in the 'play pose' and nudge it around so her head and armpits are coming in direct contact with it when we're out.
> 
> I will try some more suggestions from this thread until her appointment and good luck and well wishes to all the other itchy dogs x


If it does turn out to be grasses or seasonal itch then Dermacton products have helped a lot of itchy dogs. It comes in shampoo bar, spray and cream form. If you want a look at those.

Dermacton - Skin Relief for Dogs with Itchy Skin


----------

